# Frame Straightening.....



## LFTDJEEP426 (Dec 1, 2010)

I was out duck hunting last weekend and an acquaintance had a bunk break on his trailer while pulling the boat down a levee. Well it slightly bent the frame. He was fed up with the trailer and said he was going to junk it. Of course (tired of loading my 14' john in and out of the bed of my truck) offered to "junk" it for him. He was in agreeance. So last night I went and picked it up and when I got home I started to assess the damage. Looks like it'll need a few things for sure but the majority of the problems are relatively easy and fairly typical fixes...... except the frame seems a little bent. If you are standing at the back of the trailer looking towards the tongue on the front left is where it seems much lower than the right side. I don't have any pictures of it yet so I made a quick sketch. I'm looking for a little advise, it is easily fixable or do I junk the trailer and look for something else? The construction is "U" Channel Galvanized. 
https://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii151/LFTDJEEP426/trailer_20101201093903.jpg


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 1, 2010)

You need to find a way to keep the two ends of the trailer stabilized and use maybe a hydraulic floor jack or something to lift and rebend the frame back up to where it should be if you can understand where I am coming from. Either finding a way to anchor the ends of the trailer to the ground or putting the ends under something or even put the trailer on its side between 2 parking poles or trees or something and pull on it at the bend with a chain or strap. I used parking poles at the warehouse at work to chain a bent truck frame to to pull it back close to where it should be with another vehicle. I'm a crazy redneck...


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking was to get it possibly under my truck and my wife's truck and using my hi-lift on the bent spot or jack it up...... I can't think of a better way to wedge it between two things. I need a giant vise! #-o 

I'm sure if it get it close it will be good enough. as long as it pulls relatively straight, I honestly don't really care. I just want to clean it up and give her a paint job and call it good. I would like to try some of this HPDE (or whatever) plastic bunk stuff. Looks pretty sweet for ease of loading.


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 1, 2010)

When I first posted my reply I said to get two vehicles to use as blocks for the ends of the trailer so it can be jacked up at the low spot but I took it off my post because I thought I'd get chastized for it and I didn't want to p/o your wife. Maybe do that when she's not around... :lol:

...and please share pics of that operation.


----------



## LFTDJEEP426 (Dec 1, 2010)

LOL! Great minds think alike..... honestly it never crossed my mind of getting chastised for the theory. =D> 

I consider myself more of a "modern" redneck mechanic!


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 1, 2010)

When I was a teenager running my old dodge trucks snow plowing into things the frame would bend and pinch in towards the motor right behind the front shock mounts. Two trucks I did frame bends to restore this way, used those parking poles at my job, chained to them in the right spots on the truck frame on the good side, and used a 6 ton truck and chain to yank the bent part of the frame back into postion on the other side. :shock: 

Kinda scary actually because I had to look under the hood and direct the guy in the truck how far to keep pulling. I did some cray chit to save a buck back then. Still do! :lol:


----------



## Hanr3 (Dec 2, 2010)

A large Cresent Wrench will bend the steel back into shape. 

Click on the link in my signature. 14' Alumacraft.
I too acquired a bent trialer. pics in my build thread.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Got an Oxyfuel torch? You'd be amazed at what can be done by heating and shrinking the metal. Distortion caused by heat has always been an issue for welders, as we have to account for whatever is going to be bent while the weld cools. Often, this involves misaligning parts a certain amount before welding, so the shrinkage will cause the part to straighten as it cools. It can be a pain when fabricating new parts, but can come in handy when repairing things later on. I could (and have) put a nice curve in a large piece of 1/2 inch plate, using nothing but a TIG welder.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 3, 2010)

regarding the Crescent Wrench suggestion....if that will work, but you need more leverage...I've found that heavy duty PVC pipe, slipped over the end of the wrench....allows for a ton of extra pressure to be applied. You, probably, already know this...but....thought I'd mention it, anyhow. 

good luck, and regards, rich


----------



## lucescoflathead (Dec 3, 2010)

I've straightened cross members out on a 53' trailer with a big pipe wrench and a 6' piece of steel pipe. You just have to be careful the wrench doesn't slip off. Put a little heat on the spot first, it will bend.


----------



## ultra353 (Dec 20, 2010)

If your going to need new lumber for some bunks take it down to your local lumber yard and ask them if they will use two hi-lows to bend it back. Put one set of forks on top of the main frame where its good and strong and have them put the other under the bent area and lift up until its back to where it should be. Use a level or just measure from the ground to get equal.


----------

